# Interesting review of 3 budget coffee makers



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Just saw this on the Guardian site:

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2014/feb/06/coffee-makers-budget-baristas-video

Not sure I would agree with his conclusions though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Quote, 'espresso is notoriously difficult to do at home'....really, Maxwell??


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Certainly is!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> '....really, Maxwell??


Yeah! "Really Maxwell?"


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I am living proof!! Think he talked a fair amount of sense and in summing up saying that the aeropress is better at making coffee, than machines costing 3 times as much that supposedly make espresso was bang on!

Not using the aeropress at the moment but the versatility is the best thing about it so many ways to brew great coffee


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

kikapu said:


> I am living proof!! Think he talked a fair amount of sense and in summing up saying that the aeropress is better at making coffee, than machines costing 3 times as much that supposedly make espresso was bang on!
> 
> Not using the aeropress at the moment but the versatility is the best thing about it so many ways to brew great coffee


Aeropress costs £25.00. Classic sold on the forum the other day for £70.00 just less than three times the price of the Aero. The Classic can make an excellent espresso - the Aeropress can't.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

To stir things up - I think the Classic can make good espresso , only occasionally will it be exceptional (more luck than judgement)

The aero shouldn't be even in the same sentence as espresso, it makes filter/brewed coffee


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Aeropress costs £25.00. Classic sold on the forum the other day for £70.00 just less than three times the price of the Aero. The Classic can make an excellent espresso - the Aeropress can't.


Don't disagree it can, that's what I started with the classic. Actually I started with the aeropress!!

Second hand price it does get close but the RRP for a classic new way above 3 times the price.

And he did say it didn't make espresso at all but did make exceptional filter coffee.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ive not watched the video , damn work. whats the controversy?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

To stir things even more... I think the evolution can as well. If you leave it on for an hour or so, pull some blank shots, and get everything else right. It's quite hit and miss due to the hit and miss pressure but it is pretty cheap. Although they (and their successors) were 200quid new and so still way more than aeropress, presso or handpresso.

I have no evidence that classics do anything but remain in pieces taunting me to rebuild them....


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't think this video was made for us! Think he was really meaning people interested in getting a £80-100 espresso machine from Argos would be much better off just spending £25 on an aeropress but then again they probably want fropamocachino with lots of syrup which an aeropress wont do!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> ive not watched the video , damn work. whats the controversy?


Maxwell from Collona and Smalls tested three 'domestic' coffee making gizmos - Aeropress, Rok and Handpresso. Aeropress, predictably came out on top. According to Maxwell, making espresso at home is notoriously difficult so we should stick to pour over unless we invest big bucks in machines are undertake extensive 'prosumer' (hate that word) training.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Each time I checked the video (three times) a motoring ad was played. Thought the Guardian/Observer was 'so' (air quote gesture - hommage to Maxwell) not into motoring.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

OK. Still dont see the controversy.

Id like to see someone pick up an MC2 , Classic for £50 then train themselves in a day pulling 18-19% perfect extractions and pouring latte art. They'd be straight here asking if they need to upgrade their machine in a 'help me' thread.

conversely aeropress + handgrinder - decent brewed coffee can be had pretty much immediately.

Brewed is cheaper, quicker and makes amazing coffee much more accessible.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Completely agree. I think that espresso at home is a painful experience unless you are willing to put in significant amounts of time and effort.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Each time I checked the video (three times) a motoring ad was played. Thought the Guardian/Observer was 'so' (air quote gesture - hommage to Maxwell) not into motoring.


It showed me an advert for The Times lol.


----------



## Roger03 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys I had been looking for some nice coffee brands and ideas. Since I'm so much obsessed with coffee I was even thinking of buying a coffee maker for myself. I've been checking out a couple of coffee reviews on the internet like I saw a couple of YouTube tutorials and this website http://coffeemeplease.com/ that had some really nice stuff for coffee lovers. I really feel like I need to have some more insights into coffee related forums like this one. I've read the link CletePurcel shared and I think it's informative too. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ta da............


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No matter how much they try to hide it, the spammers always stand out!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

At least rog made couple of normal posts first


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I've started with a Classic, decent machine, nothing great, but can deliver something tasty...IF you have a decent grinder. You can't say that a Classic will brew proper espresso for only £70. Where's the budget for the grinder? we all know that's multiplies most budgets by anything between 3 - 10.

I tend to agree with anyone who says espresso is tricky to get right at home under a strict budget or simply overall. You're not being objective / fair saying espresso is easy having a £2.5k espresso kit sitting at home!









Regards,

T.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Wonder what Maxwell's house coffee is..... I'll get me coat.


----------

